# FS: Internal/HOB Filters, UV Clarifier, Water Pump



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

1) Used Trio 2000 Internal filter. Up to 20g. 5W.
used only one month $15. With Full of media









2) Also some HOB filters. Up to 20g. $5/each. no media.

















3) FS: Powerclear Max 2000 UV Clarifier - 28 Watt
Inside are brand new, never been opened & used. $100








description here: Welcome to Laguna - UV Sterilizers/Clarifiers

4) Laguna 2150 GPH Waterfall Koi Pond Water Pump. almost new, $100.








description here: Laguna 2150 GPH Waterfall Koi Pond Water Pump Fish NEW! | eBay


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

bump. pic add.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll take a trio...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

old-dated post.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

all gone! I met a good buyer. thanks that kindly guy.


----------

